# Polo Gti on sale



## WHIZZER

New range-topping Polo GTI launches with 1.8-litre turbocharged 192 PS engine
◾Available with choice of six-speed manual or seven-speed DSG gearbox
◾Polo takes GTI design cues from larger Golf sibling; high-tech infotainment system
◾Available to order now with first UK deliveries due March 2015








The latest generation of Volkswagen's Polo GTI made its debut at the Paris Motor Show in October and is now available to order from Retailers across the UK, with first customer deliveries due in March 2015. It will cost £18,850 RRP OTR for the three door manual with a £630 premium for five doors and £1,245 for the DSG gearbox.

The new Polo GTI is powered by a 1.8-litre (1,798 cc) turbocharged petrol engine delivering 192 PS between 4,200 and 6,200 rpm (5,400-6,200 DSG), marking an increase of 12 PS over the outgoing model. And unlike the previous Polo GTI, this latest generation is available with a choice of six-speed manual or seven-speed DSG automatic gearbox.








With a manual gearbox, the Polo has a maximum torque of 320 Nm (236 lbs ft) available between 1,450 and 4,200 rpm. For the DSG these figures are 250 Nm (184 lbs ft) between 1,250 and 5,300 rpm due to technical differences in the design parameters of the gearboxes.

The Polo GTI lives up to its performance badge, reaching 62 mph from standstill in 6.7 seconds and has a top speed of 146 mph. But the Polo GTI's power does not come at the expense of efficiency, with a combined fuel consumption figure of 50.4 mpg and corresponding carbon dioxide emissions of 129 g/km for the DSG (47.1 mpg and 139 g/km for the manual).








The Polo GTI follows the design cues of its 'big brother', the Golf GTI. Compared with the standard Polo, new bumpers, GTI insignia, distinctive 17-inch 'Parabolica' alloy wheels and red radiator grille strips and honeycomb grille distinguish it from the rest of the range, along with standard sports suspension (lowered by 10 mm at the front and 15 mm at the back).

At the front, LED lights are standard for the first time, while at the rear a GTI roof spoiler, taillight clusters in Dark Red, the black grained diffuser and chrome dual exhaust pipes continue the sporty theme.

On the inside, the Polo GTI features a leather sports steering wheel with logo and red stitching harking back to the Golf GTI, as do the gear and handbrake levers and floor mats with red beading. The check design 'Clark' cloth seats with black bolsters have been a GTI emblem since the first GTI in 1976.

The Polo GTI has ESC Sport (electronic stability control). Like on the Golf GTI this enables the ESC to be adapted for use on a track. It works in two stages: first the traction control is switched off, then ESC Sport is activated which raises the ESC threshold and delays intervention (without ESC being completely deactivated). XDS+ is also standard: another Golf GTI 'import', XDS compensates for the understeer which is typical of front-wheel drive cars, meaning driving characteristics are more precise and neutral.

Available as an option on the new Polo GTI is a Sport Performance Pack with Dynamic Chassis Control which offers sportier steering, accelerator response and engine noise inside the car.

For more details, please visit www.volkswagen.co.uk.


----------



## tictap

Like it, like it a lot..


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Wow.... time to make some enquiries!


----------



## ffrs1444

Love a polo gti


----------



## Kimo

I'd like to see a mapped one tbh


----------



## Turkleton

Interesting seeing the torque differences the gearboxes give, the other DSG/Manual VAGs aren't affected like that are they?


----------



## xJay1337

With a manual gearbox, the Polo has a maximum torque of 320 Nm (236 lbs ft) available between 1,450 and 4,200 rpm. For the DSG these figures are 250 Nm (184 lbs ft) between 1,250 and 5,300 rpm due to technical differences in the design parameters of the gearboxes. 

^^^ LOL.

no other VAG tdi loses torque on the DSG box.

Manual for me anyway.


----------



## scoobyboy1

xJay1337 said:


> With a manual gearbox, the Polo has a maximum torque of 320 Nm (236 lbs ft) available between 1,450 and 4,200 rpm. For the DSG these figures are 250 Nm (184 lbs ft) between 1,250 and 5,300 rpm due to technical differences in the design parameters of the gearboxes.
> 
> ^^^ LOL.
> 
> no other VAG tdi loses torque on the DSG box.
> 
> Manual for me anyway.


But DSG will change gear quicker then a manual, so by the time you dipped the clutch and move the gearstick into another gear and released the clutch the DSG would have changed gear and ready for the next gear to be changed!:driver:!

And its to much effort putting your left foot on the clutch and moving your left arm to change gear, thats so 90's!!


----------



## dubber

Be interesting to see what apr can get out of them, not over keen but may grow on me. The mk7 golf is just starting to grow on me.


----------



## percymon

It may be quick but £20k for a Polo !


----------



## MagpieRH

GTi or not, I'm not a fan of that at all.

The number plate on the demo car too, you'd think they'd have paid a bit more and got one with 'GTI' rather than 'GTL'...


----------



## Starburst

percymon said:


> It may be quick but £20k for a Polo !


In this day and age it's the average price of a 'Hot Hatch'.


----------



## Kimo

percymon said:


> It may be quick but £20k for a Polo !


Equivalent mini would probably be £10k more :lol:


----------



## Kimo

MagpieRH said:


> GTi or not, I'm not a fan of that at all.
> 
> The number plate on the demo car too, you'd think they'd have paid a bit more and got one with 'GTI' rather than 'GTL'...


Been looking everywhere for gti but don't think it can be done


----------



## Steve

throw the DSG in the bin.

Give it a good box.... Nice remap. Boom. Should be a good weapon.


----------



## WHIZZER

It Looks a great little car - was tempted by the previous version for the other half but ended up with a GTD - but this one hmmmmmm


----------



## percymon

Starburst said:


> In this day and age it's the average price of a 'Hot Hatch'.


Yes - we do like to fuel the auto companies bank accounts, buying all sorts of 'extras' that we really dont need but the marketing men/women have convinced us are must haves over the years.

£20k might be the going rate - if you're silly enough to buy new, and lose £5k the second it leaves the showroom.

I'd also like to get more than 4 carrier bags of shopping in the boot for my £20k


----------



## ffrs1444

Was the old one a 1.4 engine why the change if so and what sort of tax a year would this car be


----------



## xJay1337

scoobyboy1 said:


> But DSG will change gear quicker then a manual, so by the time you dipped the clutch and move the gearstick into another gear and released the clutch the DSG would have changed gear and ready for the next gear to be changed!:driver:!
> 
> And its to much effort putting your left foot on the clutch and moving your left arm to change gear, thats so 90's!!


Hahah!
That's true
I owned a Golf GTI DSG for a year but back in a manual and except for being stuck in traffic i much prefer the manual lol :thumb:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Will be interesting to see what the 'R' version of this will be like... 

Auto Express drove the prototype version of the 'R' at the beginning of the year. Four-wheel drive and 250bhp of pure sexiness. Definitely a future (and strong) contender for the Fiesta RS if Ford ever release one...


----------



## Alan W

ITSonlyREECE said:


> Will be interesting to see what the 'R' version of this will be like...


It'll be an Audi S1 in VW clothing. 

Alan W


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Alan W said:


> It'll be an Audi S1 in VW clothing.
> 
> Alan W


Funny enough Auto Express said the prototype shared virtually everything with the S1, apart from the body shell and interior lol. Always the way with VAG :thumb:

Mind you, I can imagine it'll be slightly cheaper than it's (virtually identical) brother from another mother


----------



## 182_Blue

ffrs1444 said:


> Was the old one a 1.4 engine why the change if so and what sort of tax a year would this car be


Yes and the engine was very problematic !


----------



## 182_Blue

As for the polo Gti i think i would (well my wife as it wouldn't be my car) get a Audi A1 as they feel a lot better built, the VW is OK but the A1's i have driven feel a lot more grown up inside.


----------



## scoobyboy1

xJay1337 said:


> Hahah!
> That's true
> I owned a Golf GTI DSG for a year but back in a manual and except for being stuck in traffic i much prefer the manual lol :thumb:


How come you didnt like the DSG??? I ordered a Golf R with DSG that will be with me in March, but ive always had manual and decided on a change, all the performance figures of the Golf R with DSG are quite impressive compared to manual.

But interested to hear why you didnt get on with DSG.:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

scoobyboy1 said:


> How come you didnt like the DSG??? I ordered a Golf R with DSG that will be with me in March, but ive always had manual and decided on a change, all the performance figures of the Golf R with DSG are quite impressive compared to manual.
> 
> But interested to hear why you didnt get on with DSG.:thumb:


Don't worry you will love the DSG, i have a Golf R with DSG and in all conditions i find it exceptional and does exactly what i wanted it to.


----------



## Fiesta2012

Odrered my new Polo Gti in Feb. still waiting for the little beast to be built lol


----------



## ronwash

Nothing that good in the polo gti,a much more drivers car is a peugeot 208 gti,a fantastic car.


----------



## Celticking

Girl in my team at work just got one, really not happy. Brkes have needed to be shaved or "champhered" as they like to say as the ones fitted as standard dont fit right. She has also had a number of other parts replaced all within the first 4 weeks of ownership. She loves the car but is less than impressed!!


----------



## Fiesta2012

Is that the vw or pug?


----------



## Celticking

New vw pool gti


----------



## Celticking

Polo even


----------

